# No longer posting auctions



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got a rude awakening, I had 55 alerts. All of my auction posts were move to Links and Resources. I am not sure how well it would go over with the whole community to be posting auctions for just the small number of spinners that are in the whole community.

I would suggest that if you are interested in auctions that you sign up at auction zip.com or invaluable.com. You can put in your zip code or country that you want to get information from.

If you all have any thoughts on it, please let me know. I am sorry that I may have offended some people by posting them. I thought I was doing a service for those interested in purchasing a first or second wheel.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I think the spinning and weaving group is pretty small and I am guessing the larger group of knitters and crocheters are not all that tolerant of us.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I'm part of the larger group but joined this section because I hope to start spinning one day. I loved the auction posts, I've been learning from comments on them and getting an idea of prices. (I'll start with a hand spindle.) Has Admin said anything about their reasons for moving them? Maybe they wanted to share the joy with more people. Let's see how the auction posts are received in their new home, maybe people will like them!


----------



## momma p (May 9, 2011)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a rude awakening, I had 55 alerts. All of my auction posts were move to Links and Resources. I am not sure how well it would go over with the whole community to be posting auctions for just the small number of spinners that are in the whole community.
> 
> ...


Well, I must be like the "Lilies of the Field" that neither spin nor sew. However, I have occasionally dropped in to see what is happening in your corner of the fiber world. Your auction listings have never, ever offended me...not even one tiny little twinge of discomfort! *You *have not personally profited, as far as I could tell. Shame on you for providing public service announcements to your fellow craftsmen!

Now I find myself wondering if the machine knitters are allowed to post any information on relevant tools or parts in _their_ section.

I've noticed some of the same knit-picking (ironic term) about inquiries/comments in General Chit Chat, so...I apologize on behalf of any members who are entirely 'wound too tight'.

(Now* I *will draw their ire!)


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

It might be worth posting about this on the Site Help forum. I think they were just trying to be systematic. For example, all the free crochet and knitting pattern links that are posted are now in the Links and Resources area (not in Main). It probably seemed logical to have auction links also in the Links and Resources area. It seems to me it should be up to the members of the Spinning and Weaving forum to decide where to place auction links. However, there may be other factors affecting the decision. Certainly I think it would be fine to ask Admin what the reasoning is behind the move. Maybe Admin got complaints? I don't spin or weave, but I like to look at posts about it sometimes, and I find it easy to skip over the auction links. Maybe others are not like me, though.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

mirium said:


> I'm part of the larger group but joined this section because I hope to start spinning one day. I loved the auction posts, I've been learning from comments on them and getting an idea of prices. (I'll start with a hand spindle.) Has Admin said anything about their reasons for moving them? Maybe they wanted to share the joy with more people. Let's see how the auction posts are received in their new home, maybe people will like them!


Admin said nothing to me. I have no clue as to why they were moved.

Hope you continue to spin.


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

As a wannabe spinner, I appreciated the auction posts. I recently bought a $99 spinning wheel and I'm not smart enough to know if it's a lemon or not. But I liked to compare it with the wheels that were being auctioned and to hear any comments that this group made. Thank you for taking the time to post the auctions. It was a very helpful in my learning process. If I get the hang of spinning it will be partly thanks to you, katrapp. Thank you.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess I'll just have to go to links and resources to see the wheels. I've been spinning for more than 60 years. I enjoy seeing different antique wheels. I have four, but if something catches my eye, I have room for 2 more.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorry! I thought they were where they belonged. Guess we were both wrong.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I have no real interest in these auctions, but the fact that all of these posts found themselves in New, as this is how the system works, I must admit that I did find them unusual and wondered what was going on. I haven't complained, because that isn't me, but now you have explained, I can feel free to ignore them and move on. Good luck to the people who are interested and to you for letting people in the wider community know.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for explaining why you posted about the auctions. I admit I was confused about them but I just skipped over them. Maybe the problem was being posted in Main since that's supposed to be knitting and crochet. I would see no problem with posting in General Chit Chat. Sometimes it seems like where the posts get moved to depends on arbitrary reasons (at least to me).

I tried to learn to spin but the shop owner teaching it insisted on starting with a drop spindle which was a disaster for me. I could never keep the spindle going in the correct direction long enough to draft the roving. It was comical but very frustrating. I gave up trying to learn. That said, I appreciate what you were trying to do and certainly never complained about your posts.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a rude awakening, I had 55 alerts. All of my auction posts were move to Links and Resources. I am not sure how well it would go over with the whole community to be posting auctions for just the small number of spinners that are in the whole community.
> 
> ...


I don't spin (tried it and found it wasn't for me) BUT I follow your postings because usually when auctions have wheels they also have other yarn or fiber tools and gadgets in the batch. 

So rest assured that you never offended me in anyway by posting them, so thank you for what you've done!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, the Spinning, Weaving, and Dyeing forum doesn’t have a huge number of practitioners, but without spinners and dyers, knitting and crocheting would be crippled!

Small though their numbers be, there _were_ vociferous complaints about so MANY auction posts in this relatively slow forum. I guess those complaints are why Admin moved them.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

jasknits said:


> Thanks for explaining why you posted about the auctions. I admit I was confused about them but I just skipped over them. Maybe the problem was being posted in Main since that's supposed to be knitting and crochet. I would see no problem with posting in General Chit Chat. Sometimes it seems like where the posts get moved to depends on arbitrary reasons (at least to me).
> 
> I tried to learn to spin but the shop owner teaching it insisted on starting with a drop spindle which was a disaster for me. I could never keep the spindle going in the correct direction long enough to draft the roving. It was comical but very frustrating. I gave up trying to learn. That said, I appreciate what you were trying to do and certainly never complained about your posts.


I learned to spin in a week long class, and the first day or so, we were shown a drop spindle and tried them out. If that was required to learn first, I don't think I'd have continued on either. Just didn't like it and it was not fun for me. Using a wheel does take some to coordinate all the moving parts, but if you are still interested you may have a spinning or weaving group nearby that can help. Lots of classes online too.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, the Spinning, Weaving, and Dyeing forum doesn’t have a huge number of practitioners, but without spinners and dyers, knitting and crocheting would be crippled!
> 
> Small though their numbers be, there _were_ vociferous complaints about so MANY auction posts in this relatively slow forum. I guess those complaints are why Admin moved them.


Thank you for letting me know that there were many complaints. Nobody commented and I had a fair amount of people that were checking them out. If I had received comments, I would have stopped sooner.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

katrapp said:


> Thank you for letting me know that there were many complaints. Nobody commented and I had a fair amount of people that were checking them out. If I had received comments, I would have stopped sooner.


Maybe they just didn’t want to send a private message? Thought it easier to report to Admin?


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't understand why there were "vociferous complaints" when all anyone had to do was skip those posts that they weren't interested in. Isn't that what we do on this forum, find the posts that we are interested in and leave the others to those who are interested in them? I will miss the auction posts, Katrapp. Thanks for the ones that you posted.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Island Girl said:


> I don't understand why there were "vociferous complaints" when all anyone had to do was skip those posts that they weren't interested in. Isn't that what we do on this forum, find the posts that we are interested in and leave the others to those who are interested in them? I will miss the auction posts, Katrapp. Thanks for the ones that you posted.


When she posts them now, you can easily find them in the Links and Resources forum:








Links and Resources


Got a link to a knitting resource others might find interesting? Post it here. Also references to sales/coupons go into this section.




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I for one did not mind the posts. When I checked in. If you want to just post a link here I am sure it will be ok. Then if anyone want to go look they can. Then you are not posting all of what is on the auctions. Or maybe you can have 1 post and add a reply to it. Let me think on this a bit.


----------

